# Pen Turning II



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

What Pens do you like turning the most?

Click pen or Twist pen"

What Pens do you like that feel good in your hand?

What Woods do you like best?

What Acrylics do you like best?

--------------------

*Pen turned*

For me I would like to try anything but Slimline since I have not done any other ones.

*Click pen*

Although I like a good twist pen, I still like the click pens. I guess since that is all I used in the military which was the skill craft black pens. If your fingers have nothing to do they can always click the pen. lol

*Feels Good*

On pens that feel good in my hand is a slimline that has thick barrels for my hand and long enough to balance right. I have not had any other pens to try yet but hope to in the future.

*Woods I like Best*

I received some Cocobolo that Looks terrific and can not wait to have a pen to put it on. Something like a two tone Cigar pen. My all around favorite is Big Leaf Maple Burl so making pens from them would be very nice to and just Maple or Poplar or even Aspen are great for dying which I like doing as well.

*Acrylics I like best*

I really love the stars and bars flag a lot. Then it is the Pearlessence acrylics and the camo pen blanks and even tho not considered acrylic I love to make pens out of deer antler.

Talking of Deer Antler I have 6 deer heads in the garage now that are 6 to 10 point and I will cut some up if anyone would like to trade for some nice pen blanks!!!!!


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I have turned probably a hundred pens or so and probably a dozen different styles. Don't really like making any of them but they are quick and just something for my wife to add at the craft shows.

Twist pen as click pens just always seam less refined. I do use a lot of click pens as they move quickly as a low cost pen option at the shows.

Most pens are close enough to balanced that they are comfortable to use. I don't like thicker pens. I do a lot writing at work more than the average person by far. How a pen writes is much more important to me. It needs to be smooth, glide, well and ink consistent in delivery. Huge difference between the low dollar pens and high dollar pens in performance.

Woods I like best… hard to narrow that one down but hard to beat walnut burl as just always a classy looking pen. I have used probably 30 woods species on pens.

Acrylics.. Don't use much for pens but only thing I use on seam rippers and have turned more of them than pens. I like the lava brights, aqua bright, and rhino blanks. Pearls and swirls mainly.

I don't like themed pens as see them as gimmicky. Have not turned any and passed on orders when asked to do them. Just not my thing. Also turn sleek streamlined designs. Not into strange curves but have turned odd designs on pens for those with disabilities.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Bolt action pens are my favorite. Pen state has several style varieties To choose from. I have a tub of wood to use for pen blanks. I just finished two with cocobolo and one with redheart yesterday.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I like Brazilian rosewood and African Blackwood on pens…and most other hand tools!

Cheer,Jim


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Walnut is nice, but corn cob is unique to most people. I do cob pens for farmers from what was grown on their own farm. I also like to use wood from the person's property. I made some pens from a neighbors backyard tree that had the kids swings. One of those is at the Pentagon in his son's office. People like pens made from trees their husband or wife or parents planted. I definitely like twist pens.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I haven't turned a lot of pens but of the ones I have made, I'm a fan of the Vertex Kits from PSI.

I'm like Travis, I don't like cheap pens and I use one a lot at work where I have to document a lot of stuff in ink. So, I like rollerballs instead of click or twist pens. Which is why I chose the Vertex initially to make myself a work pen with some desert Ironwood.









After using it for a while, I'm happy with the performance but the pen is too long and heavy to be comfortably carried in a shirt pocket and it's just not ergonomic for my big mitts. So I'm currently on the prowl for a different rollerball kit to try.

When I got the rollerball kit though, I decided to also get the Vertex pencil kit to make a matched set. I like that kit a lot. I wish it had a better lead pointer in the cap but I use a desktop pointer anyway. I made myself a second one of the pencils to use in the shop too because I liked it so much. So far, it's my favorite pencil kit.

I haven't used the Vertex click pen but it did make for a danged nice matched set I made for a guy that commissioned them for a birthday gift.









As far as woods, I'm a big fan of Cocobolo and Desert Ironwood. They both turn extremely well and polish up to a glass-like finish easily. But, while it's not always as friendly to turn, I agree with Travis about Walnut burl 









I haven't turned much acrylic but I do like it for some pieces.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I have done some polyclay pens also. watched a few tutorials on how to make different floral cane and made a few simple designs. You can buy them already made but I wanted to learn something new.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Great discussion!


----------



## RichBolduc (Jan 30, 2018)

*What Pens do you like turning the most?*
I've turned a bunch of sierra styles and cigar styles. Personally though, I'm starting to really like the capped pens. My "cheap" kit that's quickly becoming a favorite is the Virage with the mid-tier being the

*Click pen or Twist pen"* 
Twist I guess… But i'm starting to lean more and more on the 2 body kits with removable tops.

*What Pens do you like that feel good in your hand?* 
Huge fan of this kit for upper mid grade. I do have an $80 fountain kit though that i'll be putting on Cocobolo Burl. That's going to be really expensive.

*What Woods do you like best?*
Burls. I love burls. Cocobolo is beautiful, but the one pen blank burl of that I got cost $80 (going on the Dayacom Imperial kit). Bocote is nice. I've done some cool hybrids also with pine cones and cholla.

*What Acrylics do you like best?*
Alumilite Clear Slow I pretty much use exclusively for my castings.


----------



## RichBolduc (Jan 30, 2018)

Couple of pics off my phone.

The blue is a blue dye stabilized burl hybrid blank I made. Blue and black pigments from Divine Island and Stone's Pen Blanks cast in Alumilite Clear Slow with aluminum honeycomb on a Virage Fountain Pen




























Dayacom Statesman in stabilized Black Ash Burl



















Pine Cones in Sangria Purple, Light Purple and White with a Elegant Monarch with Cross Band Black Titanium / Platinum










Blue & Grey with Stabilized Cholla on a Elegant Beauty Chrome and Satin Chrome









Flame Box Elder Burl on a Virage Twist









Sweet Gum Pod is fun too.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I haven't made any pens myself. But have gotten some as gifts and seen others people make. I can't stand the cheap kits, like from rockler etc. I'd personally rather use a cheap plastic pen. I've only seen nicer ones in stores where they are going for $75 plus, so i have never actually used one. As for wood, i like turning ironwood and cocobolo. One finish I have been wanting to try but too cheap is Odies oil.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Ken

That pen and key chain are great!!

Rich

Those pens and blanks look great and love the look of how you cast them. :>) The very last one is stunning along with the pen kit!!!!! What is the pen kit called? If they are not to much maybe when I sell some of my stuff I can buy several of them.

I see you turned a Fountain Pen, but I have never used one nor think I could make one. Even tho I turned over 5000 pens with the guys and gals and kids they have been slimline which I can do in my sleep.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

*Another question here*

Does anyone use a dial caliper to measure the ends of the pens even if the bushing are there???

I used to do that a lot when starting out but have not thought about it in a while, however bushings get ground down my either the tools or sandpaper so end up smaller then original. Also I have seen some kits were the nib and top cap are just off by a few thousands and leaves either a protruding edge or just down from the edge, both of which I do not like.

I just make a key chain that was to low and it matched the bushings and not thinking since they were old wore out bushings it made the key chain look bad so I punched out the end and turned off the piece of wood and put on another one.

I even messed up pen blank just threw them away being disgusted with myself for wasting the antler even tho I have plenty of it from all the sheds and dead dear around here.

Sometimes I have to remember I can only do so much and my head and back get to be to much to handle.


----------



## RichBolduc (Jan 30, 2018)

That kit is an Elegant Beauty in Chrome and Gun Meta.

Fountain pens are fun. The Cocobolo Burl and Imperial kit i'll be asking $325 for is a fountain pen. Writing with them is kind of interesting. I have Kojent fountain kit at home I may keep for myself.

Rich



> Rich
> 
> Those pens and blanks look great and love the look of how you cast them. :>) The very last one is stunning along with the pen kit!!!!! What is the pen kit called? If they are not to much maybe when I sell some of my stuff I can buy several of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

> I haven't made any pens myself. But have gotten some as gifts and seen others people make. I can't stand the cheap kits, like from rockler etc. I'd personally rather use a cheap plastic pen. I've only seen nicer ones in stores where they are going for $75 plus, so i have never actually used one. As for wood, i like turning ironwood and cocobolo. One finish I have been wanting to try but too cheap is Odies oil.
> 
> - SMP


I agree with you. I love the looks of a good pen and would love to turn a high end pen. But selling them would maybe hard to sell around here since I can not afford to make one for myself but thinking of someone else enjoying it would make me feel great too.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i do not do any click pens,they just say cheap to me.id say my fav is probably the majestic,i think is an elegant pen.fav wood is most any kind of burl wood,i like desert ironwood and cocobolo a lot.dont care for acrylic's much,have done some in snake skin and deer antler.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

> I haven't made any pens myself. But have gotten some as gifts and seen others people make. I can't stand the cheap kits, like from rockler etc. I'd personally rather use a cheap plastic pen. I've only seen nicer ones in stores where they are going for $75 plus, so i have never actually used one. As for wood, i like turning ironwood and cocobolo. One finish I have been wanting to try but too cheap is Odies oil.
> 
> - SMP


I agree with you. I love the looks of a good pen and would love to turn a high end pen. But selling them would be maybe hard to sell around here since I can not afford to make one for myself but thinking of someone else enjoying it would make me feel great too.

I did not care for Odies Oil after trying it several times and ended up giving it away.

Arlin Eastman


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Oh almost forgot, i picked up a kingwood blank to make a marking knife handle and really liked that wood as well.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Personally I do not see to much difference between Kingwood and Cocobolo.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Kingwood and Cocobolo are both rosewoods and have similar appearance and properties. I prefer Cocobolo because it tends to have more figure and can have a lot of variation in color. Kingwood is some gorgeous stuff though


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Personally I do not see to much difference between Kingwood and Cocobolo.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


I have a piece of kingwood and a piece of mexican cocobolo that look almost identical. But The kingwood was less expensive, at least where i am.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Never been a fan of "slimlines". I find they don't have much character and turners distort them out of all proportions to add something extra to them… 
However, I do find a place for then for "customers" of furniture… explicitly not me, but cabinet maker friends that don't turn… a standard shaped slimline pen and pencil set made out of the same timber as the furniture seems to be a hit with their clients… especially if its a desk and they're stored in a built in pen-case… rather than add 100s$ to the cost, the goodwill gesture proved priceless.

I prefer the fountain pens and rollerballs, however, people nowdays tend to want cheap and far too many are only prepared to pay $10 for a $50 kit (without the blank, turning and finishing costs) which does limit sale opportunities, especially if you considered that an insult and reacted accordingly (*cest moi*).
Consequently my go to, bottom level pen, is a "cigar" for blokes 








and for the more blokey blokes (antler, snake skin, buffalo horn),








when not a bullet… and we haven't forgotten the "blingey" snakeskin for the "butch" ones. 
A "Sierra" for the ladies.








leftmost is faux ivory… (though usually more specifically use Elegant Beauty/Aero, 2nd. from left).
The rightmost two are a pen and pencil pair for the executive(s)... I'm a big time suck!

I always make up a new kit using "black palm" blanks…


















that way people only have to concentrate on the pen style and not the material. Black palm is not the simplest to turn and needs that extra finishing (flakes easier), however, I think it presents well.

Once the pen style is decided, one of the biggest hits is *BOOMBY*... Branch Out Of My Back Yard…. 









I often get friends (and when I sold pens, clients) to give me off-cuts from their garden which can be turned into a dedicated present… rose clipping 









(old roses with wide branches) were a very popular item.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

You make some very nice pens!!!

The copper ones are just stunning. The guys would love those single tube ones for sure.

I had a few pieced of Black Palm and thought they turned nice just kind of soft and have to watch out on the sanding or it will sand away. How do you like the palm?? Turn any of the red palm? Are they any different?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I had a few pieced of Black Palm and thought they turned nice just kind of soft and have to watch out on the sanding or it will sand away. How do you like the palm?? Turn any of the red palm? Are they any different?
> - Arlin Eastman


I went troppo when I first encountered the black palm and bought buckets of it… pens blanks, bottle stop sizes, spindles… most still left as there is not much demand for crafted pens in my locality and I'm no salesman…

I have a few red palm blanks and turned a few… Funny but I never analyse blanks in general… I just turn and compensate as required. It's only cause I've turned a ********************load of black palm that I'm more conversant with it's punky/grainy nature. During sanding I use wood filler to fill in some of the wider grains to minimise the number of CA coats I have to apply… The CA hardens the filler and the color gives the blank that extra brownish/black contrast (depending on whether I use ebony, jarrah, or cedar filling… or all 3)... I vagualy remember red palm being similar but much lighter (in colour).

Black palm is still my favourite… I still carry this same black palm cigar for over 12 years (first cigar I ever made)...









Has gone through countless refills and still maintaining some shine (poorly focused photo)... the gold plating has been worn off for years.

Funny, but I'm a great timber blank fan, yet the acrylics are the ones in greater demand… maybe there's too many greenies out there.


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

Does anyone know if there is a kit for this type of pen?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Does anyone know if there is a kit for this type of pen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting,could be something custom made?


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Looks like the Zen pen but without some of the extras.

https://www.classicnib.com/component-sets-kits/zen-kit-series


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

I saw someone using it one day. He got it from Amazon.

Only $7, so I guess if you had better wood you could always cut the old wood out.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Kind of looks like a woman's eyebrow pencil. I think I will pass on it.

Thanks for the link Steve.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Kind of looks like a woman s eyebrow pencil…
> - Arlin Eastman


Don't know what made me think of you *pottzy*?... I'll leave that alone, however…


> .... have done some in snake skin and deer antler.
> - pottz


Have you tried *buffalo horn*? The white/grey striations give an impressive finish… yet maintain that ebony look.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Kind of looks like a woman s eyebrow pencil…
> - Arlin Eastman
> 
> Don t know what made me think of you *pottzy*?... I ll leave that alone, however…
> ...


no horn yet but ive always wanted to try it.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

No Horn here either. I am thinking it is expensive since there are only so many of them.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> no horn yet but ive always wanted to try it.
> - pottz
> 
> No Horn here either.
> - Arlin Eastman


As *pottzy* always rubs it in that LJ's is a family friendly site… I'll PM you both some Page 3 girls…


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Poor Pottz you are always picking on him. lol

I do not need any other girls then those I already have, so give them to him.  What is a Page 3 girl anyway???


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Poor Pottz you are always picking on him. lol
> 
> I do not need any other girls then those I already have, so give them to him.  What is a Page 3 girl anyway???
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


im used to it,rob has been awol a lot so i get the brunt these days.as for the girls it's best not to ask arlin.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... What is a Page 3 girl anyway???
> - Arlin Eastman


Before political correctness went all ape ********************, here in Australia, a lot of our general magazines, and sleazier "news papers", had a picture, though somewhat less "graphic", of what some would refer to as a "Playboy centrefold", on page 3, for an "in your eye" when you opened the paper… then charities started to hand out free clothes and the page 3 girls disappeared.
If you guys never had them, I sympathises with your *deprivation* and reminisce my *deprevation*!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

:O um no thanks.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Back to the horn… Should give it a try, when you look down the ends of the blanks, you can see the striation,








and with all those blanks, that's a lot of bull.

Now back to *pottzy* "bashng"...
Have you tried,








makes a bloody good looking pen,








which goes to prove that *"The pen is mightier than the sword"*!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

You are right the horn looks really nice!!

Where did you get the pen blank at and how did it turn????

Also the knife and handle look outstanding my friend.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> You are right the horn looks really nice!!
> 
> Where did you get the pen blank at and how did it turn????
> 
> ...


yeah the knife is mine,the duck likes to steal other jocks projects,not sure who he got the pen from.i should contact my lawyer. ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... yeah the knife is mine,the duck likes to steal other jocks projects,not sure who he got the pen from.i should contact my lawyer. ;-)
> - pottz


Would never steal your stuff *pottzy*... I know you own a gun and fire off *warning shots through the head*.

What I was alluding to was *you* trying the Damascuss to complement your knife, as you have made pens before… 
Hell, I don't know how to use a knife… I use chop sticks… and not those cheap Chinese crap but the glossy Jap not crap jobs,








... held together by a cheap *Chinese rubber* (which cost me 2 kids).

Where I bought my buffalo from (and a few more like Rockler, PSI)... turns much like antler (like acrylic) and smell similar… dogs love the shavings (both antler and buffalo horn).


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... You are right the horn looks really nice!!
> - pottz


Actually, years ago I made this supplement to a wedding present of a requested writting desk,









Buffalo horn and Alternative Ivory.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

That is a nice set of pens.

For $5 per Alt Ivory and $10 for Horn I will have to pass. Like I said it sure looks nice as a set tho. Maybe when I get to be a Thousandaire.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ... yeah the knife is mine,the duck likes to steal other jocks projects,not sure who he got the pen from.i should contact my lawyer. ;-)
> - pottz
> 
> Would never steal your stuff *pottzy*... I know you own a gun and fire off *warning shots through the head*.
> ...





> ... yeah the knife is mine,the duck likes to steal other jocks projects,not sure who he got the pen from.i should contact my lawyer. ;-)
> - pottz
> 
> Would never steal your stuff *pottzy*... I know you own a gun and fire off *warning shots through the head*.
> ...


ive bought from wood turningz a lot in the past,good people good prices.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Has anyone heard from Arlin? He hasn't posted since April.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Has anyone heard from Arlin? He hasn t posted since April.
> 
> - Dark_Lightning


no, last time i talked to him was when i donated some extra kits and blanks i had,but that was last year.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Same here. I have some more stuff to donate, if he's still around.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Same here. I have some more stuff to donate, if he s still around.
> 
> - Dark_Lightning


lets hope so DK,a damn nice guy that cares.


----------



## anneb3 (Feb 23, 2014)

Personally,, I like to turn pens that mean something to the reciever, so for my neighbors
I try to grab a piece from their firewood pile or a branch they have trimmed from a tree.
If that doesn't work out, their is always mesquite, especially if it has a f few termite holes .

Fat pens for big hands. thin pens for the rest of us,
Anne, in arizona, where there is lots of dead mesquite


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I looked him up. He's still around, and I feel bad for being the one to report it, but his wife passed away recently. 8^( I'm willing to bet he has had a lot on his plate, recently.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

That's bad news indeed :-( Thanks for the update Steven.



> Personally,, I like to turn pens that mean something to the reciever, so for my neighbors
> I try to grab a piece from their firewood pile or a branch they have trimmed from a tree.
> If that doesn t work out, their is always mesquite, especially if it has a f few termite holes .
> 
> ...


I love Mesquite Anne  It's not native around here but I have friends in Pheonix and Tacna that send me some of your native woods from time-to-time. Ironwood is one of my top 3 favorite woods of all the woods I've used. Acacia and Eucalyptus are others I really like. Y'all's trees aren't all that "user friendly" but they have spectacular character that is well worth the effort.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

my condolences arlin.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I stand corrected. I misread the obituary, it was his mother, and not recent.


----------

